# Is the system too weak?



## Dendros (Sep 11, 2020)

I have acquired a HP Compaq SFF system, on which I have installed Windows 7 and Debian stable. Its specs: AMD A4-5300B, 16 GB DDR 3, integrated graphics Radeon HD 7480D. 

I want to use it mainly for watching Youtube videos but, on both OSes, there are a lot of dropped frames and stuttering if I set the resolution to Full HD. Youtube runs somewhat better if I use a lower resolution such as 720p/i but then videos look blurry on my display. 
At first, I thought that there could be a problem with my network speed but that is not the case because I have another system that has good speed on the same network.

I'm surprised, I thought that such a configuration should be able to run Full HD videos quite well. Am I wrong?


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 11, 2020)

Go to the HP website and install the drivers for your model on Win7





						Official HP® Drivers and Software Download | HP® Customer Support
					

Download the latest drivers, software, firmware, and diagnostics for your HP products from the official HP Support website.




					support.hp.com


----------



## Dendros (Sep 11, 2020)

I already have installed HP drivers for Win 7, no change, the same stuttering and dropped frames.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 11, 2020)

Check if your processor is overheating and test if you can play FullHD video on media player classic with hardware acceleration enabled.


----------



## Crivens (Sep 11, 2020)

Oh, and actually installing FreeBSD on your system may help you getting help here on a FreeBSD forum.


----------

